# Publix Natural Lump Charcoal  $4.99



## graybeard (Jun 3, 2009)

GREENWISE LUMP $4.99 for an 8.8 pound bag. I just discovered it tonight so I haven't tried it but it has great potental and the price is right. OK, not as cheap as Wal-Mart but still a deal. 
This leads me to this question. Who has used it and what's your take?

beard
ps, I found the link.
http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpdatabase/lumpbag88.htm


----------



## fire it up (Jun 3, 2009)

Haven't heard of that brand of charcoal, but if it is truly natural and 8.8lbs for $5 I would say stock up, sure won't go bad.
Maybe pick up 2 bags and do a smoke and see how you like it, then stock up.


----------



## weconway (Jun 3, 2009)

I've used 2 bags so far, and the Naked Whiz review is spot on.  First bag was rockstars, with a good mix of sizes of lump.  My second bag is all little pieces.


----------

